# Which is better? Rabit or Squirrel?



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

Im wondering which is considered the overall best varmit. Plz tell which you think, and why.

Thanks


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

rabbit is by far the best. Especially the way my dad cooks it


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

my friend i think you have created a neverending battle! theres so many good reasons to hunt both but i personaly like squirrel because they are easier to hunt than rabbit and they taste pretty good. but rabbit is great hunting too


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

i find that interesting

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, If rabbits had more meat on 'em that's all I'd be eating meat wise. I love rabbit but I hate how much work I put in cleaning it for that little bit of meat. Don't get me wrong, I love squirrel but it's just to touch and chewy to beat rabbit.


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for your opinion

:sniper:


----------

